# DUOS RDTA By HorizonTech



## Nailedit77 (12/1/17)




----------



## zadiac (12/1/17)

Mmmm.....Duos=2 but it takes 3 coils 

Maybe there's another reason they call it that. Anyways. Looks nice, but those wick ports...don't know about them.


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/1/17)

I'm looking forward to getting my hands onto one of these to see for myself


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (14/1/17)

Quite cool looking tech I must say. Love that you can choose between 1-3 coils. For those juice heavy days and those budget tight days  Anyone know stockists in Joburg and price?


----------

